# Long tailed lizard



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My husband wants a long tailed lizard and we were wondering if we could use sticks and rocks from our yard if we properly soak them in hot water or whatever you suggest.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Rocks are fine, I've never had a problem. Make sure to use very hot water to clean them free of pesticides and buggies. Sticks, not too sure, however I have always seen people use them. I prefer driftwood, since it is lighter and seems...prettier. same method for sticks, logs, etc. be warned some of it is rot or dry rot and may contain pesky little bugs including ants, spiders etc


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

That should be fine as long are they are properly cleaned and dried. =)

try vinegar/water mix to scrub them of any dirt 

I would suggest using dead/dry branches.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Good thanks guys. I have a dry rotted limb in my backyard. I like the driftwood idea and it isn't that expensive. Thanks.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

careful about chosing rotted wood. i cleaned some branches i found that rell down on a very windy day. one of the branches was a bit rotted but more importantly had some larvea eating at it. i actually cut one such larve in half with a hacksaw when cutting down the branch to better lengths. i didnt use that branch in the end and put it back outside. you could cut a few exploratory "pancakes" or slices from any rotted limb you come across to verify it doesnt have any current occupants. ive cut away most of the bark i have on my current branches in the terrarium.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay here's Rango. He is pretty cool. He looks like a snake with tiny legs. He's pretty small. I ended up going with some bird perch sticks that were pretty nifty. I want to do some natural plants with him I think if they are safe. I will do some research this spring.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice! What kind is he?


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty cool  I liked that movie (Rango )


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep. My forest lizard is named for a desert lizard lol. My hubby is funny. I'm not sure what kind he is yet. I haven't even looked. He has a dark top, whitish belly and two yellow stripes down his back and a series of yellow dots down his sides. He is starting to move around the tank more so he should eat a little better. He was a little freaked at first.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Figured out exactly what it is. He is a long tailed grass lizard from... ironically.... Thailand. Lol. I must have a thing for Thai creatures.


----------

